# Topics > Science fiction > Fiction movies and feature films >  "Alita: Battle Angel", action romance sci-fi film, Robert Rodriguez, 2019, USA

## Airicist

alitabattleangel.com

alitatickets.com

facebook.com/AlitaMovie

twitter.com/AlitaMovie

instagram.com/AlitaMovie

"Alita: Battle Angel" on Wikipedia

"Alita: Battle Angel" on IMDb

----------


## Airicist

Alita: Battle Angel | Official Trailer 

Published on Jul 23, 2018




> From visionary filmmakers James Cameron (AVATAR) and Robert Rodriguez (SIN CITY), comes ALITA: BATTLE ANGEL, an epic adventure of hope and empowerment. When Alita (Rosa Salazar) awakens with no memory of who she is in a future world she does not recognize, she is taken in by Ido (Christoph Waltz), a compassionate doctor who realizes that somewhere in this abandoned cyborg shell is the heart and soul of a young woman with an extraordinary past. As Alita learns to navigate her new life and the treacherous streets of Iron City, Ido tries to shield her from her mysterious history while her street-smart new friend Hugo (Keean Johnson) offers instead to help trigger her memories. But it is only when the deadly and corrupt forces that run the city come after Alita that she discovers a clue to her past – she has unique fighting abilities that those in power will stop at nothing to control. If she can stay out of their grasp, she could be the key to saving her friends, her family and the world she’s grown to love.
> 
> In Theaters February 14, 2019
> 
> Directed by: Robert Rodriguez
> 
> Screenplay by: James Cameron and Laeta Kalogridis
> 
> Based on the Graphic Novel ("Manga") Series: "Gunnm" By Yukito Kishiro
> ...

----------


## Airicist

ALITA: BATTLE ANGEL | OFFICIAL HD TRAILER #2

Published on Jul 23, 2018

----------


## Airicist

ALITA: BATTLE ANGEL | OFFICIAL HD TRAILER #3

Published on Nov 13, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Alita: Battle Angel | Behind the Scenes with WETA

Published on Feb 1, 2019

----------


## Airicist

ALITA: BATTLE ANGEL Clips + Trailers (2019)

Published on Feb 13, 2019




> PLOT: Set several centuries in the future, the abandoned Alita is found in the scrapyard of Iron City by Ido, a compassionate cyber-doctor who takes the unconscious cyborg Alita to his clinic. When Alita awakens, she has no memory of who she is, nor does she have any recognition of the world she finds herself in. As Alita learns to navigate her new life and the treacherous streets of Iron City, Ido tries to shield her from her mysterious past.
> 
> CAST: Rosa Salazar, Christoph Waltz, Jennifer Connelly, Marhershala Ali

----------


## Airicist

Tilly Lockey receives Alita: Battle Angel bionic arms

Published on Feb 15, 2019




> We've teamed up with director James Cameron and his new blockbuster, Alita: Battle Angel, to surprise 13-year-old bionic girl Tilly Lockey with brand new bionic arms at the movie's world premiere in London. Science fiction comes to life..!


Hero Arm, 3D printed robotic hand, Open Bionics Ltd., Bristol, United Kingdom

----------

